# Sudden Death: Any suggestions why?



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,


I'm new to this forum, possibly looking for some reasons why our family indoor/outdoor 11-year-old neutered male cat suddenly died in his sleep this afternoon. Over the past month, his appetite had decreased and he was getting slower.

Could this have been from old age? Or some illness that had gone undetected? Tomorrow he's going to the vet for a 'post-mortem' examintaion.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

To me, 11 years old does not seem 'old'. With his slow decline, and being indoor/outdoor, it could be any number of things; something he ingested, an internal growth, a virus/illness or even a heart condition.
I'm hoping your vet will be able to give you answers. It is never easy to lose a pet, and sometimes, even though having to decide euthanasia is heartbreaking, I think losing them suddenly with no warning is worse.
I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you and I'm sorry for your loss.
Heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sorry to hear of your loss of your kitty. Im glad the vet will be able to give you answers. Its heartbreaking. When it is an outdoor kitty there are so many things they can get into and eat thats not good for them. 11 years is alot for an indoor outdoor kitty.

I know your kitty felt your love and care. I hope you find comfort in all your memories with him.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

We decided not to take our Sukey (kitty, RIP) to the vet, because in the spring we'd like to have him buried. In the morning, he was fast asleep and was there when we came home, except he had silently slipped away.

We miss him tons and did not expect this. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so sorry, and I know this is a terribly difficult time for you. May God bless you and ease your pain. I believe you will see him again...where there is no pain, only joy.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

It could have been anything, hard to say. I am very sorry for your loss. At least he died at home and not out somewhere where you would never know what happened to him.


----------



## geminirand (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

One of my cats was just diagnosed with HCM, which is a sudden killer of cats and humans. However, at 11 years your cat did not likely have it, but you never know.


----------



## BrownBullhead (Nov 27, 2006)

geminirand: What is HCM?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't help much, but I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds awful to have lost him so suddenly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brown Bullhead, HCM is heart disease.

http://home.online.no/~colmar/hcm_eng.html


----------



## kittypeeps (Apr 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for everyone who has lost their kitty. 


I have lost my kitty too. His name was willie. he was going on his usual nightly hunt for moths. he was meowing really loudly at the chipmunk hole, like usual, so we went outside to pet him, and tell him he was never going to catch a chipmunk by meowing at. we did this several times, as was the normal routine. then when it grew dark, like usual, we went outside to bring him inside. we then saw him lying on the front step, motionless. he was bleeding from an injury on the side of the face and the neck. we don't know what happenned. 
we had him creamated. we put the the little box on a shelf beside his favorite chair. we are going to have a little memorial service for him. we are making a stone, from one of those stepping stone kits, with all of his nicknames on it. 

I suggest this to everyone who has lost a kitty. 



"Not all that is lost is gone forever." -unknown


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Why don't you start a new thread here (At the Rainbow Bridge forum) as a tribute to Willie?


----------

